# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] cursor changed to square shape and won't select cells

## Dianne Parkes

On one spreadsheet only in my workbook, the cursor has changed to a square shape, with little triangles on the top left and bottom right.  It won't select cells.  What does this shape mean?  How can I get rid of it?  Re-opening the workbook doesn't fix it.  If I make a copy of the sheet, the copy has the same problem.

----------


## FDibbins

Hi and welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 

Can you perhaps upload the offending workbook so show what its doing?  (exclude all sensitive info)
To attach a file to your post, 
click advanced (next to quick post), 
scroll down until you see "manage file", 
click that and select "add files" (top right corner). 
click "select files" find your file, click "open" click "upload" click 'done" bottom right. click "submit reply"

Once the upload is completed the file name will appear below the input boxes in this window. 
You can then close the window to return to the new post screen.

----------


## Dianne Parkes

Thankyou.  I copied the sheet from the file ready to attach it.  The copy still had the problem, but when I gave it a name and saved it, the problem went away and also went away in the original workbook.  So I still don't know what it was.  Is there anywhere in Help where you can see the different shapes that the cursor becomes with an explanation of what they mean?  This cursor became a square, white with black border, about 1.3 cm square, with little triangles across the top left and bottom right corners.  It could move around by mouse, but could not select any cells.  Double clicking the mouse moved the actual selected cell along to the next one that had data.  Weird!

----------


## FDibbins

OK really stupid-sounding question...you didnt by any chance have a shift, ctrl, alt or any other key stuck down, did you?  (although if its fixed and that was the problem, the key isnt stuck now, so how would you know lol)

----------


## Dianne Parkes

That is a good question.  I don't think it was the case this time, but I will now be aware of checking that if anything else weird happens. Thankyou for your time on this.  The problem has fixed itself now so I think I will just let it go.

----------

